

Ex-blocker:  Hide your exes on the internet. - amichail
http://blockyourex.com/

======
sosuke
Next up, find out if your ex still thinks about you! Or even better, auto
emailed "Looks like your ex ___ still has you on their mind and has blocked
you! Block them too here!"

------
wdewind
I wish this explained better what exactly it does. Ie: hide information?
Present a interstitial? etc. Screenshot w/ before/after would be nice.

